# Tivo Upgrade Offer



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

Just received and email from Tivo offering to upgrade 1 of my 3 TivoHD's (TSN # was given) with a Premier 4. They listed lifetime option of $50 but they want $499 the the Premier 4.

The $549 total is around $100 less than what I could have gotten online with $249 dvr and $399 lifetime. Tempting but hard to replace a working series 3 with lifetime and a year old expanded hard drive when you have Christmas credit cards bills to pay off....


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

Does your series 3 record anything off the antenna? I believe a Premiere 4 is unable to record over-the-air broadcasts.


----------



## matneh (Jul 16, 2005)

shadowplay0918 said:


> Just received and email from Tivo offering to upgrade 1 of my 3 TivoHD's (TSN # was given) with a Premier 4. They listed lifetime option of $50 but they want $499 the the Premier 4.
> 
> The $549 total is around $100 less than what I could have gotten online with $249 dvr and $399 lifetime. Tempting but hard to replace a working series 3 with lifetime and a year old expanded hard drive when you have Christmas credit cards bills to pay off....


Hey there, just got the same offer and it is tempting!

Is $550 the best deal for getting a Premier 4 with lifetime? It's the best deal I think I've seen in a long time!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

I received the e-mail too.

If only it had been for a Premiere that could receive OTA.
Swing and a miss, TiVo.


----------



## shadowplay0918 (May 16, 2011)

Thom said:


> Does your series 3 record anything off the antenna? I believe a Premiere 4 is unable to record over-the-air broadcasts.


No, using a cable card I just received from Mediacom (just moved and was using Comcast before).

Another reason for me to hold off is I would like to see if the new Tivo Mediacom is working on actually comes out this spring or not...


----------



## matneh (Jul 16, 2005)

No OTA is fine with me.

If I took this offer, would I lose lifetime on my Tivo HD? It isn't clear from the e-mail, and it seems like this is an offer to buy a new Tivo + Lifetime service, not an offer to transfer lifetime from my old box.


----------



## tooslo (Nov 23, 2007)

I got a deal advertising a Premier 4 for $249 and they would transfer my current service plan to the new DVR. It also includes a free MoCA adapter and an option to get lifetime service on my old Series 3 for $99. 

How does that sound?


----------



## bbock727 (Feb 28, 2004)

Where did you get the deal from? I have a TiVo series 3 with has been iffy with restarts. They offered to transfer lifetime +$200 for a refurb premiere ( not a "4") with lifetime. Think it's a bad deal.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

matneh said:


> No OTA is fine with me.
> 
> If I took this offer, would I lose lifetime on my Tivo HD? It isn't clear from the e-mail, and it seems like this is an offer to buy a new Tivo + Lifetime service, not an offer to transfer lifetime from my old box.


Looks to me like your Tivo HD keeps its lifetime. Here's some fine print I found regarding this offer.


> Premiere 4 DVR for $499.99 and a Product Lifetime service subscription to the TiVo service for a one-time fee of $50, plus tax. Terms and conditions apply. See tivo.com for complete terms and conditions. Offer available for a limited time, while supplies last, until January 25, 2013. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Product Lifetime service subscription regularly priced at $499.99 with purchase of a TiVo Premiere 4 DVR for $249.99. Limit one TiVo Premiere 4 DVR and service bundle per valid qualifying S3 TiVo Service Number (TSN) listed above. Offer is non-transferrable. Product Lifetime service covers the life of the TiVo DVR you buy  not the life of the subscriber. The Product Lifetime service subscription accompanies the TiVo DVR in case of ownership transfer. The TiVo Premiere 4 is intended for use with digital cable systems only and does not work with analog cable or over-the-air antennas.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

tooslo said:


> I got a deal advertising a Premier 4 for $249 and they would transfer my current service plan to the new DVR. It also includes a free MoCA adapter and an option to get lifetime service on my old Series 3 for $99.
> 
> How does that sound?


I guess it's not too bad if you don't mind buying the P4 at normal price and continuing with monthly service.
The 'deal' is, you get lifetime on the S3 for $300 less than what you'd normally have to pay.


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

shadowplay0918 said:


> Just received and email from Tivo offering to upgrade 1 of my 3 TivoHD's (TSN # was given) with a Premier 4. They listed lifetime option of $50 but they want $499 the the Premier 4.
> 
> The $549 total is around $100 less than what I could have gotten online with $249 dvr and $399 lifetime. Tempting but hard to replace a working series 3 with lifetime and a year old expanded hard drive when you have Christmas credit cards bills to pay off....


I presume that you can still sell your series 3 with lifetime? I mean this upgrade offer doesn't actually transfer/deactivate your old Tivo Series 3, right?

Looks like a Series 3 with lifetime goes $350-$450. The upper end with upgraded hard drives.

So really you could upgrade for $200.


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

I got the same offer as "tooslo".

A new Premier 4 for $249 (they will transfer my current service plan to it). 
A free MoCA adapter 
An option to keep my existing Series 3 and get lifetime on it for $99.​
This almost sounds like a no brainer to me. I pay $350 one time fee - and I get a new Premier, plus get to keep my existing HD in service - and my monthly service fee doesn't change at all? Plus I get a free MoCa adaptor? I'm about to pull the trigger - but have 2 thoughts:

1. Am I missing something here? This offer almost seems too good to be true to me considering all the "deals" Tivo has tried to pitch me in the recent past.
2. Tivo must really be banking on it's existing customers to purchase a Tivo Mini... and they must surely be gearing up to charge a monthly service fee for that mini. This offer is a clear setup to get me ready to buy a mini (hence the included MoCa adaptor)


----------



## Lensman (Dec 22, 2001)

tooslo said:


> I got a deal advertising a Premier 4 for $249 and they would transfer my current service plan to the new DVR. It also includes a free MoCA adapter and an option to get lifetime service on my old Series 3 for $99.
> 
> How does that sound?


That sounds like a great deal. Was this emailed to you recently? BTW, I assume your current service plan was lifetime?


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

I just received an offer as well for Premier 4. Thinking about calling to see if I can get the bigger model for a discount. I have the series 3 with lifetime and am really missing out on the finer things in life such as On Demand through Comcast, hulu Plus.


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

treaty said:


> I
> 
> Am I missing something here? This offer almost seems too good to be true to me considering all the "deals" Tivo has tried to pitch me in the recent past.


I think that TIVO is tryin hard to get the 3 owners to the 4. Makes sense since they are putting all their efforts into improving the 4 that they get us over to it?


----------



## fr0gpil0t (Dec 6, 2010)

MsUnderstood said:


> I think that TIVO is tryin hard to get the 3 owners to the 4. Makes sense since they are putting all their efforts into improving the 4 that they get us over to it?


I guess whining owners line me (see my other thread) don't get these offers


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

fr0gpil0t said:


> I guess whining owners line me (see my other thread) don't get these offers


I have to admit I've been pretty quiet with TIVO for the last couple of years. I did fill out an anonymous TIVO Advisor survey where I griped that series 3 owners don't get the love that series 4 gets!

But after reading your thread Frog, I think you might want to call Tivo and get a supervisor to see if you could get the offer being extended to Series 3 owners. Also make sure you checked the email address you have on file with Tivo.


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

Did any of you who got that offer already have something in the Premiere line, or only a Series 3. I have a Premiere and a TiVoHD - an offer like you mention might convince me to jump on a 4 - I was wondering if they were only offering it to those who only own Series 3 or older...


----------



## treaty (Mar 1, 2006)

blackngold75 said:


> Did any of you who got that offer already have something in the Premiere line, or only a Series 3. I have a Premiere and a TiVoHD - an offer like you mention might convince me to jump on a 4 - I was wondering if they were only offering it to those who only own Series 3 or older...


I only have one Tivo - an HD with $12.95 monthly service.


----------



## tdroz (Jan 4, 2005)

treaty said:


> I only have one Tivo - an HD with $12.95 monthly service.


I also only have a TivoHD with a 1TB WD extender, with a $6.95 monthly service.


----------



## tka (Jan 11, 2007)

I wonder why they differentiate their "special" offers this much. I have an S3 with lifetime and only got the Premier 4 with lifetime for 549.99 offer. Before I saw this thread, I called to see if they would let me pay up for the Premier XL4, but they wouldn't. Have multiple Tivo's in the house, starting in 1999. Seeing the much cheaper offers here, I am certainly just going to hold off and not do anything.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

My Sister's TiVos are registered to one of my email addresses. She only has S2 units. She just got an offer on her lifetime unit (old, original S2) for a 2 tuner refurb Premiere for $299.99 + $99.99 for lifetime. These are the same ones they were selling for $60 right? So all in it's only a $60 savings since normally it would be $60 for the box and $400 for lifetime.

Dan


----------



## tka (Jan 11, 2007)

This is just weird, almost as if Tivo didn't know that these offers are going to posted on the internet and will alienate their customers. Here's the fine print of my offer, each one seems to be different even if some of them come out to the same price:

Get a new TiVo Premiere 4 DVR for $249.99 and a Product Lifetime service subscription to the TiVo service for a one-time fee of $300, plus tax. Terms and conditions apply. See tivo.com for complete terms and conditions. Offer available for a limited time, while supplies last, until January 25, 2013. TiVo reserves the right to terminate this promotion at any time without notice. Product Lifetime service subscription regularly priced at $499.99 with purchase of a TiVo Premiere 4 DVR for $249.99. Limit one TiVo Premiere 4 DVR and service bundle per valid qualifying S3 TiVo Service Number (&#8220;TSN&#8221 listed above. Offer is non-transferrable. Product Lifetime service covers the life of the TiVo DVR you buy &#8211; not the life of the subscriber. The Product Lifetime service subscription accompanies the TiVo DVR in case of ownership transfer. The TiVo Premiere 4 is intended for use with digital cable systems only and does not work with analog cable or over-the-air antennas.


----------



## MapleLeaf (Oct 12, 2007)

I got the $549 offer as well. I currently have two lifetimed Tivo HD's and a lifetimed Tivo S3. One of the Tivo HD's serves as the qualifying unit for MSD on the other Tivo HD and the Tivo S3. The email noted the TSN of the qualifying unit, which I guess makes sense.

However, what I'm wondering now is, if I were to pursue this offer, would the new Premiere 4 now serve as a qualifying unit for future MSD purchases, or would it still be treated as an MSD unit, in which case it would not be eligible to serve as a qualifying unit in the future? I was thinking of selling the two HD's and the S3, but I may want to hang on to the one Tivo HD qualifying unit if the Premiere 4 won't be able to serve as an MSD-qualifying unit. At least to me, it was not clear from the fine print whether the Premiere 4 would assume MSD-qualifying status.


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

I'm another one that got the $549 offer. I'm tempted but I'd probably want to upgrade it almost immediately.(Since I'm hearing the WD20EURS would work.) Surprised they don't let you just buy the XL4 though.

Oh I should point out I currently have an upgrade HD.(Upgraded to 1tb.) So obviously getting this with that drive isn't much of an upgrade


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> My Sister's TiVos are registered to one of my email addresses. She only has S2 units. She just got an offer on her lifetime unit (old, original S2) for a 2 tuner refurb Premiere for $299.99 + $99.99 for lifetime. These are the same ones they were selling for $60 right? So all in it's only a $60 savings since normally it would be $60 for the box and $400 for lifetime.
> 
> Dan


I got the same offer . Would cost me $433.- including tax. I want a Tivo to use OTA and have external input. I got Dish and feed it into the TIVO, but competition or or whatever reason Tivo doesn't provide external inputs for the new boxes. They also advertise the same refurb boxes for 150.- They would charge me double for the same box and 99.- for lifetime. 
If I had the money I would take it, but I still have one big question. Does the OTA tuner tunes in all the digital channels, or just one per station. Each local station transmit 3 or more channels. like 4-1; 4-2 etc, ? If it doesn't I have to decline and continue to use converter boxes. There the only problem is it's not HD- the output, since they were made for the old NTSC Vs. 
About MSD, I have about 3 or 4 life time and 4 monthly subs and I'm no longer qualify for the MSD. Put that in your pipe ! I got a TIVO hooked up to each local network and a couple to dish for anything else.

So if I buy or upgrade to anything I would have to pay the full load as if TIVO never heard of me. Isn't that nice...... 

How can I come up with $ 430.- ?? 

Well, good night, or good Morning nice folks !!


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

antalo said:


> Does the OTA tuner tunes in all the digital channels, or just one per station. Each local station transmit 3 or more channels. like 4-1; 4-2 etc, ?


The Tivo sees and can tune all sub-channels for each station seperately, just like your converter box.


----------



## lew (Mar 12, 2002)

Could tivo be looking to clear inventory? Sell the Premiere 4 with a larger hard drive once inventory is depleted? Maybe the holiday sales weren't as good as hoped.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

MapleLeaf said:


> I got the $549 offer as well. I currently have two lifetimed Tivo HD's and a lifetimed Tivo S3. One of the Tivo HD's serves as the qualifying unit for MSD on the other Tivo HD and the Tivo S3....


Not any more. Once they're lifetimed, they're lifetimed.

However only the one you paid full price for lifetime on can be used to MSD any TiVos you get in the future.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

steve614 said:


> The Tivo sees and can tune all sub-channels for each station seperately, just like your converter box.


Thank you Steve, that's what I needed to know


----------



## moedaman (Aug 21, 2012)

Dan203 said:


> My Sister's TiVos are registered to one of my email addresses. She only has S2 units. She just got an offer on her lifetime unit (old, original S2) for a 2 tuner refurb Premiere for $299.99 + $99.99 for lifetime. These are the same ones they were selling for $60 right? So all in it's only a $60 savings since normally it would be $60 for the box and $400 for lifetime.
> 
> Dan


No, the older refurbs were the 320gb model, these are the 500gb models. You also get a free refurbished Wireless G adaptor. And from what I've seen on the Tivo winter special page, Tivo is out of the 320gb models now.

I received this email also. I've been thinking about getting a Premiere for a couple of months now and for $417.98 for lifetime (after MI sales tax), this is the best offer I've seen.


----------



## Looper (Jan 10, 2003)

unitron said:


> Not any more. Once they're lifetimed, they're lifetimed.
> 
> However only the one you paid full price for lifetime on can be used to MSD any TiVos you get in the future.


Considering jumping on the upgrade offer- although I wish I knew more about what the pricing would be on the mini.....

I have a couple of older Series 2/3 units in my account, all lifetime units. The Series2 unit was sold to someone else (but still in my account), and I'm not sure if it's still actually active - and I believe it must still be active to qualify for MSD, right?

I currently have no need for an MSD, but that might change down the road, especially if they charge a subscription for the Mini. I can't remember whether I paid full price lifetime for any of these units or not. Is there a way to tell which unit(s) were full price lifetime units, and therefore qualify me for the MSD?

Also, can I tell if the unit is "active" still? Is it as simple as whether they show up on the tivo.com account device list?

Thanks in advance.....


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Looper said:


> Considering jumping on the upgrade offer- although I wish I knew more about what the pricing would be on the mini.....
> 
> I have a couple of older Series 2/3 units in my account, all lifetime units. The Series2 unit was sold to someone else (but still in my account), and I'm not sure if it's still actually active - and I believe it must still be active to qualify for MSD, right?
> 
> ...


It'll probably show up on the list until such time as the new owner does something to transfer it into their name.

I think a qualifying unit has to call in every 3 months, or every 6 months, or something along those lines.

You could call up and talk to a CSR and give them the TSNs and ask which would qualify as qualifying units.


----------



## Looper (Jan 10, 2003)

unitron said:


> It'll probably show up on the list until such time as the new owner does something to transfer it into their name.
> 
> I think a qualifying unit has to call in every 3 months, or every 6 months, or something along those lines.
> 
> You could call up and talk to a CSR and give them the TSNs and ask which would qualify as qualifying units.


Gotcha, thanks. The unit was sold YEARS ago (originally registered in 2003 apparently according to my account list), so at this point I'm guessing I'm safe for as long as it's plugged in. Nice to look back on my devices and see how long they've been registered, reinforces the decision to go with lifetime option.

I haven't been closely following tivo options / discounts in years, but in general would this upgrade option be considered a pretty good deal? I'd really like to move towards a more whole-house type solution (>2 tuners, single Season Pass list, not a fragmented set of units where you have to copy shows around, etc.), and it seems like the Premiere 4 (plus a HDD upgrade) + mini(s) is the right path. Are these types of offers pretty few and far between these days?

And if the mini never materialized, or the pricing is out of whack, what's the next best option for a secondary unit these days (i.e. I really only care about it for a streaming client, don't care about recording on it). Can I get a cheaper premiere without service, and have it function solely as a streaming client?


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Looper said:


> Can I get a cheaper premiere without service, and have it function solely as a streaming client?


Nope, else we'd all be doing so today


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

As soon as I jump on this they will release the 6-tuner one


----------



## Looper (Jan 10, 2003)

ah30k said:


> As soon as I jump on this they will release the 6-tuner one


That is usually how these things work....


----------



## bruab (Nov 16, 2001)

I got the cheaper offer.

So the Premier 4 has 4 tuners with only one coax input and one cablecard (on FIOS, if that matters) ?

I guess the only thing making it interesting is that I could play with their new streaming/downloading box.....Has anyone used it?


----------



## magnus (Nov 12, 2004)

ah30k said:


> As soon as I jump on this they will release the 6-tuner one


I'm sure that is the deal.


----------



## JuryDuty (Jan 10, 2003)

treaty said:


> I got the same offer as "tooslo".
> 
> A new Premier 4 for $249 (they will transfer my current service plan to it).
> A free MoCA adapter
> ...


I got this same offer. The problem is, I use Over the Air antenna--not cable. Any chance they'd let me downgrade to the regular Premiere? I'd be willing to pay the same price.


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

Can someone please send me a screengrab of the new promo or the link that's probably there that says view email as a webpage? Thanks!


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

S3: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013b.html
S2: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s2upgrade_2013.html


----------



## bbock727 (Feb 28, 2004)

Can someone pm me or email the deal as well for the 250$ premiere 4 w option to keep series 3 service for 99$. [email protected]


----------



## davezatz (Apr 18, 2002)

P42 said:


> S3: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013b.html
> S2: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s2upgrade_2013.html


 Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Looper (Jan 10, 2003)

P42 said:


> S3: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013b.html
> S2: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s2upgrade_2013.html


Mine was a little different:

http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013a.html

No mention of $99 to keep the old lifetime, and it was my assumption that the old lifetime is unaffected...


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

steve614 said:


> The Tivo sees and can tune all sub-channels for each station seperately, just like your converter box.


Keep in mind that, out of the current boxes, only the TiVo Premiere has OTA tuners. The Premiere 4 and Premiere XL4 only support digital cable, no OTA.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

blackngold75 said:


> Keep in mind that, out of the current boxes, only the TiVo Premiere has OTA tuners. The Premiere 4 and Premiere XL4 only support digital cable, no OTA.


They also don't support analog. So if your cable company is like mine and still has a handful of channels that are analog only then a 4/XL4 will not be able to actually record those channels.

Dan


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

Dan203 said:


> They also don't support analog. So if your cable company is like mine and still has a handful of channels that are analog only then a 4/XL4 will not be able to actually record those channels.
> Dan


I thought by law all transmissions have to be digital.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

antalo said:


> I thought by law all transmissions have to be digital.


For OTA yes, not cable.


----------



## jadziedzic (Apr 20, 2009)

antalo said:


> I thought by law all transmissions have to be digital.


There are also some low power TV stations in isolated areas that are still transmitting analog signals; they have until September 1, 2015 to convert to digital. (See http://www.fcc.gov/guides/low-power-television-lptv-service for further info if you're curious.)


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

SullyND said:


> For OTA yes, not cable.


..and technically, not for OTA entirely.. There are SMAALLLLLLL stations that can supposedly still be analog.

For all practical purposes, yes.


----------



## mjcotter (Sep 29, 2012)

If I buy an S2 or S3 off Craigslist, do you think I could qualify for the offer? I'm thinking about the S2 offer in particular for $400. Is it for all S2 owners or is it targetted? Thanks.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

mjcotter said:


> If I buy an S2 or S3 off Craigslist, do you think I could qualify for the offer? I'm thinking about the S2 offer in particular for $400. Is it for all S2 owners or is it targetted? Thanks.


As far as I know, you have to receive an offer from Tivo.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

I got no love from TiVo yet.

I often get offers from them in my inbox...wonder if it'll come my way?

I've got a series 2 here on lifetime and a series 3 here with lifetime that's just sitting unhooked to anything. Of course I got a 4XL too with lifetime. I would seriously consider updating the 3 if I got the offer.

C'mon TiVo, send me some lovin!


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

Bighouse said:


> I've got a series 2 here on lifetime and a series 3 here with lifetime that's just sitting unhooked to anything.


I also have an S3 w/lifetime that's not hooked up. I'm wondering if I haven't gotten the offer because it hasn't called home in a while. I may connect it today.


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

cherry ghost said:


> I also have an S3 w/lifetime that's not hooked up. I'm wondering if I haven't gotten the offer because it hasn't called home in a while. I may connect it today.


Hmmmm..hadn't thought of that! You could be right!


----------



## Bighouse (Sep 3, 2004)

Bad news...I just chatted online with a TiVo rep and he told me that the offer to upgrade a series 3 was only being made to owners who do not also own a premiere.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

mjcotter said:


> If I buy an S2 or S3 off Craigslist, do you think I could qualify for the offer? I'm thinking about the S2 offer in particular for $400. Is it for all S2 owners or is it targetted? Thanks.


As far as I know, you have to receive an offer from Tivo.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Bighouse said:


> Bad news...I just chatted online with a TiVo rep and he told me that the offer to upgrade a series 3 was only being made to owners who do not also own a premiere.


I got the offer in connection with an S3 HD I've had for about a year, and while I wouldn't mind $99 lifetime on it, I really don't think I want a Premiere of any flavor.

I wonder if they'd let somebody else pay for it and ship it to them.


----------



## P42 (Jan 7, 2003)

Just get them to ship it to you, and then forward it along. If you make it complicated for the CSR the odds of an error greatly increase.


----------



## replaytv (Feb 21, 2011)

mjcotter said:


> If I buy an S2 or S3 off Craigslist, do you think I could qualify for the offer? I'm thinking about the S2 offer in particular for $400. Is it for all S2 owners or is it targetted? Thanks.


They wouldn't do it for me. I have a basement full of TiVos and they wouldn't do it even for the Toshibas and Pioneers that have 3 day lifetime. You would think they would like to get $99 from me rather than nothing, as I don't ever plan on paying $399 for lifetime for them or paying the monthly fee.

The way I understand it, if you have a TiVo that you threaten to cancel service, that is when they usually offer lifetime for $99. And also sometimes they will send you a email if you have one registered on your account without lifetime and you are paying a monthly fee.


----------



## jmace57 (Nov 30, 2002)

ah30k said:


> As soon as I jump on this they will release the 6-tuner one


Please go ahead and jump then!


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I have 2 S3 OLED's with lifetime and have not seen the offer either. 

Scott


----------



## alluu (Mar 14, 2006)

Not to sidetrack the discussion but how does TiVo ship orders? Do they double box the TiVo? Hate to have it sit out on my porch for some time as I'm at out of town for the next couple of weeks but don't want to miss out on this upgrade offer.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

alluu said:


> Not to sidetrack the discussion but how does TiVo ship orders? Do they double box the TiVo? Hate to have it sit out on my porch for some time as I'm at out of town for the next couple of weeks but don't want to miss out on this upgrade offer.


You get tracking info, so you'll know what day it's going to get there and get somebody to pick it up from your house, or you can contact UPS and get a delayed delivery. No problemo Mr.


----------



## MsUnderstood (Jun 1, 2004)

mjcotter said:


> If I buy an S2 or S3 off Craigslist, do you think I could qualify for the offer? I'm thinking about the S2 offer in particular for $400. Is it for all S2 owners or is it targetted? Thanks.


On my TIVO today was an ad to go to http://www.tivo.com/save200 to get the offer by entering in the TCN(?) number (15 digit serial code) for the tivo and you could get the offer.

This link goes to the $549 for permeire 4 with lifetime and includes keeping lifetime on the other machine. My theory is that you need to have an s3 with lifetime but cant be sure at this point


----------



## alluu (Mar 14, 2006)

antalo said:


> You get tracking info, so you'll know what day it's going to get there and get somebody to pick it up from your house, or you can contact UPS and get a delayed delivery. No problemo Mr.


Unfortunately UPS is just not very good in my neighborhood. Example a couple weeks ago, asked them to hold a package and they still delivered it. It was Onkyo receiver that left outside in the rain. It basically rained for 3 straight days here while I was out of town. Amazon took care of everything reshipping the receiver double boxed and by FedEx and FedEx delivered to one of their stores a couple blocks from my home.


----------



## steve614 (May 1, 2006)

MsUnderstood said:


> This link goes to the $549 for permeire 4 with lifetime and includes keeping lifetime on the other machine. My theory is that you need to have an s3 with lifetime but cant be sure at this point


Yeah, that's the offer I got and I have a TivoHD with lifetime.

I figure I would have received the other offer if I were on a monthly sub.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

I have an S3 with lifetime and got the $549.99 for P4 with PLS. 

No mention about giving up anything on my existing S3


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

ah30k said:


> I have an S3 with lifetime and got the $549.99 for P4 with PLS.
> 
> No mention about giving up anything on my existing S3


You don't give up anything on your Series 3, the offer, as I understand it, is people that have one or more active Series 3(s), and do not have a TP of any kind in their TiVo account.


----------



## ah30k (Jan 9, 2006)

lessd said:


> ... as I understand it, is people that have one or more active Series 3(s), and do not have a TP of any kind in their TiVo account.


Well, I fall exactly into this bucket and received the offer noted two above.


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

tka said:


> I wonder why they differentiate their "special" offers this much. I have an S3 with lifetime and only got the Premier 4 with lifetime for 549.99 offer. Before I saw this thread, I called to see if they would let me pay up for the Premier XL4, but they wouldn't. Have multiple Tivo's in the house, starting in 1999. Seeing the much cheaper offers here, I am certainly just going to hold off and not do anything.


So wait, you got the $549.99 deal and tried to see if they'd give you $200 off a XL4 with life time? Just looking at that for me it'd be $400 + $400 -$200 or $600. Admittedly it's a little better than what I'm think of.(IE go for their deal, get a 2tb drive and just upgrade immediately. I guess I wouldn't get that slide remote. Then again I have no idea if that thing is any good) Choices choices


----------



## tvmaster2 (Sep 9, 2006)

I had two Tivo HD's, lowest storage versions. Both had 'Lifetime', which was added to each unit in 2011.
Just before Xmas, Tivo swapped each for a 45-hour Premiere, and moved the Lifetime service over to each new unit as well.
Price: $49.95 per unit.
Two reasons: Cox is switching to h.264, and the HD's were losing channels, and they claimed since it had been just over a year since I added Lifetime, I was in-line for that to continue with the swapped units.
Overall, very happy with that deal


----------



## rassi (Jul 18, 2003)

I have a TiVoHD and never received the offer. I suspect it's because I don't have a lifetime unit. Do all of you who received the offer have a lifetimed unit?


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

I didnt receive the offer either. Have a HD and Premier on lifetime. I emailed Tivo to request to be considered for this offer. I really need to drop DirecTv. Its getting expensive having DirecTv and Xfinity. I need 4 tuners on my main TV though. Currently have the Genie with 5 tuners, and it works out great. Just cant afford to pony up $800 for an XL and lifetime.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

lessd said:


> You don't give up anything on your Series 3, the offer, as I understand it, is people that have one or more active Series 3(s), and do not have a TP of any kind in their TiVo account.


So that Premier on my account that I got for my parents for Christmas is making me ineligible? No good deed goes unpunished I guess... 

I do like the idea of a quad tuner box that could be used with an extender like the TiVo Mini, but I'll likely stick with my 5 year old TiVo HD and ancient DirecTiVos for a while unless TiVo, Comcast, or DirecTV do something (good or bad) to make me change my mind.


----------



## JPA2825 (May 15, 2000)

Trying to figure out if any of these offers will help my 3 situations (isn't it great to praise TiVo for so many for so long that you are now the EXPERT?)

#1 - Brother
He has 1 TiVo HD they use with service at $99/yr. (Uses cable DVR on other TVs.) He got the $249 + free MoCa + xfer current sub + $99 to lifetime the box you are xferring from offer. He also has 2 S2s with lifetime that are not hooked up. He wants to xfer the lifetime from 1 of the S2s to the Premiere 4 and then cancel the HD. I don't think that will work b/c the E-mail specifically says it only applies to the S3 TSN.

#2 - Father-in-Law
He has 1 TiVo HD with lifetime and 1 S2 with $6.95/mo. MSD (I think.) He wants an HD TV where the S2 currently is. Not sure if he has rec'd any E-mails, but seems like he would be eligible for something. What is best?

#3 - Me
I have 3 TiVo HDs all w/ lifetime. 2 have WD expanders. 1 has an upgraded HDD. The only offer I have received (that I am aware of) is the $549 to get a Premiere 4 w/ lifetime. (Honestly, who would take the $19.95/mo. no-commitment rate rather than the lifetime for $30 more?) I would like to get into the Premiere family, but am not "itching" to do so. I am intrigued by TiVo Stream, but suspect it would be heavily crippled outside the house due to my cableco marking everything copy protected.

Thoughts?


----------



## andyw715 (Jul 31, 2007)

I have a TiVo HD lifetime. No offer


----------



## ViDeOmAnCiNi (Nov 22, 2012)

I have a Premiere, an HD and an S2 - all with lifetime. I have not gotten any email so far. I guess I won't see one due to my Premiere. With the Mini coming it's time to move that S2 LT sub to a Premiere 4. I will let you know how it works out.

-VM


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

rassi said:


> I have a TiVoHD and never received the offer. I suspect it's because I don't have a lifetime unit. Do all of you who received the offer have a lifetimed unit?


FWIW I have a TivoHD and it does have lifetime.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

The offer is at tivo.com/lowpls. You have to enter your TSN. If your machine is eligible it should accept it, otherwise you don't qualify.

I received the email and the offer also appears on the bottom of the Tivo Central page on my HD where the ads normally appear. So it is definitely targeted. I have a Tivo HD with lifetime and no Premiere. I'm really leaning towards pulling the trigger. $550 beats the next best deal I can find by about $70 ($220 for the Premiere and $400 for discounted Lifetime).


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

WO312 said:


> The offer is at tivo.com/lowpls. You have to enter your TSN. If your machine is eligible it should accept it, otherwise you don't qualify.
> 
> I received the email and the offer also appears on the bottom of the Tivo Central page on my HD where the ads normally appear. So it is definitely targeted. I have a Tivo HD with lifetime and no Premiere. I'm really leaning towards pulling the trigger. $550 beats the next best deal I can find by about $70 ($220 for the Premiere and $400 for discounted Lifetime).


Would you like to buy that S4 second hand?

All I care about is the $99 on my S3 HD part.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

rassi said:


> I have a TiVoHD and never received the offer. I suspect it's because I don't have a lifetime unit. Do all of you who received the offer have a lifetimed unit?


I have a couple of lifetimed S1s, 3 lifetimed single tuner S2s, 2 MSD monthly sub S2 DTs, an MSD monthly sub S3 HD I added a little over a year ago, and zero S4s of any description.

They emailed me some version of the offer, good only on the S3 HD, $249 for the Premiere 4 and transfer the $9.95 per month sub to it, and I'd love to take them up on the $99 PLS for the S3 HD part of it, but I have no interest in an S4 that can't tune OTA and would bind me that much more to TWC.

Only if I had a guaranteed sale of the S4 to someone else for the same as I paid for it would this be attractive to me.

I think I'll call and waste their time asking if I could sell it and transfer the $9.95 per month rate to the new owner.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

P42 said:


> S3: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013b.html
> S2: http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s2upgrade_2013.html


Is the S2 upgrade one only for people who don't own an S3 of any description?

Does it matter if the S2 is already lifetimed or on a monthly?


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

Looper said:


> Mine was a little different:
> 
> http://www3.tivo.com/promo/s3upgrade_2013a.html
> 
> No mention of $99 to keep the old lifetime, and it was my assumption that the old lifetime is unaffected...


The $99 seems to be to put lifetime on a non-lifetimed S3 HD after moving the S3 HD's monthly fee to the Premiere 4 for which in purchase price they want $249.

In other words, if you have an S3 HD that's on a monthly, and don't have any S4s, that's the offer you get.

At least it's the one I got.


----------



## WO312 (Jan 24, 2003)

unitron said:


> Would you like to buy that S4 second hand?
> 
> All I care about is the $99 on my S3 HD part.


Not with a monthly sub.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

I have two S3 (one is lifetime)and one premiere. No offers for me, probably because of owning one premiere. FYI, I was told by Tivo last summer that they will offer the $99 lifetime on S3 for anyone who purchases a Premiere. So, if you buy one of the 'winter blowout' deals, they will likely offer you the $99 deal on any S3 you have...Well, you may have to ask for it. I called in separately and asked for it.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

I have a lifetime S2 (Toshiba RS-TX20) and I received the upgrade offer (refurb Premiere + lifetime for $400). I have Comcast as my cable provider. I have a couple questions:

1. The Premiere requires an M-Card from Comcast, correct? We have two of the DTA boxes from Comcast, and one of their "digital" boxes (capable of getting their ON DEMAND). Is it possible to take out the M-Card from that digital box and put it in the Premiere? That would save us $10/month (you get one digital box or M-Card free; additional ones are $10), although we would lose the ON DEMAND feature on that TV.

2. Our S2 will get moved to a different TV. What's the best method to view recorded shows from the S2 on the Premiere? Does it require a dual transfer (S2 to PC, PC to Premiere), or is it direct (S2 to Premiere)?

Thanks.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

1- Yes, you need a cablecard. No, you cannot take a card from a Comcast box and put in a Peremiere, you would need a fresh card from Comcast. Those digital boxes will eventually have a rental fee. After two years in my area they are no longer free. You may get ondemand on your tivo, check out the tivo site for applicability.

2- you can pull the show directly from the S2 to the Premiere.


----------



## Bruzer (Jul 8, 2005)

jrtroo said:


> 1- Yes, you need a cablecard. No, you cannot take a card from a Comcast box and put in a Peremiere, you would need a fresh card from Comcast. Those digital boxes will eventually have a rental fee. After two years in my area they are no longer free. You may get ondemand on your tivo, check out the tivo site for applicability.
> 
> 2- you can pull the show directly from the S2 to the Premiere.


Awesome, thanks for the reply jrtroo


----------



## humm (Nov 29, 2011)

This is really interesting to me too. I may well take advantage of this offer!


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

replaytv said:


> They wouldn't do it for me. I have a basement full of TiVos and they wouldn't do it even for the Toshibas and Pioneers that have 3 day lifetime. You would think they would like to get $99 from me rather than nothing, as I don't ever plan on paying $399 for lifetime for them or paying the monthly fee.
> 
> The way I understand it, if you have a TiVo that you threaten to cancel service, that is when they usually offer lifetime for $99. And also sometimes they will send you a email if you have one registered on your account without lifetime and you are paying a monthly fee.


Add a monthly subscription to one of the basement Tivos. On day 29, call Tivo and request the $99 upgrade and threaten to cancel if you don't get it.


----------



## SullyND (Dec 30, 2004)

shwru980r said:


> Add a monthly subscription to one of the basement Tivos. On day 29, call Tivo and request the $99 upgrade and threaten to cancel if you don't get it.


Aren't all new month-month subscriptions (even used equipment) locked in to a year minimum of service?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

SullyND said:


> Aren't all new month-month subscriptions (even used equipment) locked in to a year minimum of service?


Not exactly, they will let you pay what they consider full price for a new DVR, then you can go month to month without a commitment. The full price on the original Premiere was $299, which pretty much makes accepting the year commitment a must.


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I thought the S3 and below Tivos could be added month to month. Regardless, you can still cancel in the first 30 days.


----------



## tka (Jan 11, 2007)

Can somebody who got the lower priced upgrade offer ($249+$99) post a link (minus the serial number) so we can see if that will work for others who got the $549 offer? Or PM me please?
Thanks!


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

tka said:


> Can somebody who got the lower priced upgrade offer ($249+$99) post a link (minus the serial number) so we can see if that will work for others who got the $549 offer? Or PM me please?
> Thanks!


I do not believe anyone has received an offer to purchase a Premiere 4 for $249, plus $99 for lifetime for the Premiere 4.

Someone said they had an offer to purchase a Premiere 4 for $249 and transfer their existing monthly plan to it and then buy lifetime for their Series 3 unit (that had the monthly plan) for another $99.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

I got a Big Game Sale email today.


----------



## taylor0987 (Mar 7, 2007)

Does the code PLSR still work to get $299 lifetime for MSD? The reason I ask is because Best Buy has the Premiere 4 on sale for $200, and $200 + $299 is better than this deal...


Thanks


----------



## lessd (Jan 23, 2005)

taylor0987 said:


> Does the code PLSR still work to get $299 lifetime for MSD? The reason I ask is because Best Buy has the Premiere 4 on sale for $200, and $200 + $299 is better than this deal...
> 
> Thanks


The normal price is now $499, the PLSR code may bring it down to $399 (the normal MSD price). The $299 price is gone for good, at least for now.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

tka said:


> Can somebody who got the lower priced upgrade offer ($249+$99) post a link (minus the serial number) so we can see if that will work for others who got the $549 offer? Or PM me please?
> Thanks!


http://info.tivo.com/PS!AVen5OtRzCM...JAG7n5AoJNzUwNzM5ODI3BQ==?TSN=6520011XXXXXXXX

I'm PM'ing you the last 8 digits to substitute for the X's so you can try it your self.

That deal would give me the S3's MSD monthly rate of $9.95 applied to the Premiere, with the option to get $99 Product Lifetime Service for the S3 HD.

If you decide to buy me the Premiere, please go for the $99 lifetime on my S3 HD as well. 

And you can try plugging in other TSNs to the URL to see what they'll let you get away with, but only if you promise to come back here and give us details.


----------



## antalo (May 9, 2001)

unitron said:


> I have a couple of lifetimed S1s, 3 lifetimed single tuner S2s, 2 MSD monthly sub S2 DTs, an MSD monthly sub S3 HD I added a little over a year ago, and zero S4s of any description.
> 
> They emailed me some version of the offer, good only on the S3 HD, $249 for the Premiere 4 and transfer the $9.95 per month sub to it, and I'd love to take them up on the $99 PLS for the S3 HD part of it, but I have no interest in an S4 that can't tune OTA and would bind me that much more to TWC.
> 
> ...


Here is some good news for you young man !  I thought I was getting an S3 wit 500 GB hdd. According to the sw info on the box it is S4 and does TUNE OTA. Maybe the S3 is the one with 360GB hdd. My offer was 300 for the refurb box and 99 for LTS. 
So Mr unitron if you want a box with OTA capability this is it. .......and you'll be elegible for MSD. I didn't loose any of my other subs or LTS boxes. They don't transfer sub. Maybe they did it for you 
Good Luck ! !

I jusst read the offer from obove. I stand corrected. I wonder who s dreaming up all these offers. You have to use the TSN they say is eligible for the offer. If you plug in another # it wot accept it. Call them up and see what deal you can make, but make sure you get an email confirming it. I think you can by another box for the same deal. I was asked if I wanted another one. The XL4 is strictly cable input w/cable card. If you don't have a cable sub you're SOL. lol


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

antalo said:


> Here is some good news for you young man !  I thought I was getting an S3 wit 500 GB hdd. According to the sw info on the box it is S4 and does TUNE OTA. Maybe the S3 is the one with 360GB hdd. My offer was 300 for the refurb box and 99 for LTS.
> So Mr unitron if you want a box with OTA capability this is it. .......and you'll be elegible for MSD. I didn't loose any of my other subs or LTS boxes. They don't transfer sub. Maybe they did it for you
> Good Luck ! !


If I have misled you in some way into thinking that I had any interest in owning a Premiere of any description, I apologize, and I assure you that it was entirely unintentional.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

unitron said:


> http://info.tivo.com/PS!AVen5OtRzCM...JAG7n5AoJNzUwNzM5ODI3BQ==?TSN=6520011XXXXXXXX
> 
> I'm PM'ing you the last 8 digits to substitute for the X's so you can try it your self.
> 
> ...


Replying to myself to say that I just tried the above link with the TSN from a currently unsubbed original S3 (TCD648250B), and it seems to have accepted it as well, but I'm not going to test it far enough to accidently wind up having bought a Premiere.

I wonder how one goes about transferring the current service plan of an S3 that currently has no service plan?

Perusing the fine print, I found this--

"TiVo reserves the right to substitute a different TiVo box and/or MoCA adapter of equal or greater value."

Also, it doesn't say you can't take the deal, get the $99 PLS on the S3, and then cancel the Premiere inside 30 days and owe anything except return shipping.

Let's try it with an S2 TSN and see what happens!


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

One thing that I find interesting is that I used to get offers regularly (typically when I saw one here I would have one in my inbox), but I haven't for at least two years now. I don't even get ones about sales anymore. I have two Lifetimed TivoHDs active on the account. Is there somewhere that I might have set a preference not to get the offers?


----------



## rjp34652 (Jan 17, 2013)

socrplyr said:


> One thing that I find interesting is that I used to get offers regularly (typically when I saw one here I would have one in my inbox), but I haven't for at least two years now. I don't even get ones about sales anymore. I have two Lifetimed TivoHDs active on the account. Is there somewhere that I might have set a preference not to get the offers?


Question: If one buys a lifetime service and if the TIVO device fails, the service is instantly voided because it can't be transferred to another device.
That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!

If there is a major device upgrade similar to the one from type 3 to type 4, the lifetime service is likewise non-transferrable.
That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!

How does one buy a lifetime of service and have it last, say 10 years?


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rjp34652 said:


> Question: If one buys a lifetime service and if the TIVO device fails, the service is instantly voided because it can't be transferred to another device.
> That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!
> 
> If there is a major device upgrade similar to the one from type 3 to type 4, the lifetime service is likewise non-transferrable.
> ...


There really isn't any reason a DVR shouldn't last 10 years the 2 parts the fail the most (hard drives and power supplies) are easy enough to replace. The one thing I would do to extend a DVR's life is plug it into a good UPS (uninterrupted power supply).


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

rjp34652 said:


> Question: If one buys a lifetime service and if the TIVO device fails, the service is instantly voided because it can't be transferred to another device.
> That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!
> 
> If there is a major device upgrade similar to the one from type 3 to type 4, the lifetime service is likewise non-transferrable.
> ...


Regarding the $$s, lifetime is a one time payment currently the only other option is to pay monthly. Anyone can do the math, lifetime ends up cheaper in less than 3 years. Plus units with lifetime service will have a much higher resale value if you decide to go the root at some point.


----------



## socrplyr (Jul 19, 2006)

rjp34652 said:


> Question: If one buys a lifetime service and if the TIVO device fails, the service is instantly voided because it can't be transferred to another device.
> That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!
> 
> If there is a major device upgrade similar to the one from type 3 to type 4, the lifetime service is likewise non-transferrable.
> ...


This seems like a troll response, because it had nothing to do with what I asked about. The others pointed out that it doesn't take long to recoup the cost of Lifetime. Remember there are warranties available. Also note that in the past (and I am pretty sure still currently) if your device failed within a certain amount of time (3 years I think), they would offer you to send you a referb box and "transfer" the Lifetime to it for a fee (I think it was $199). I don't have time to look up the policy. In recent years, I would say there seems to be very few posts of broken Tivos (in that situation), which is obviously good. Someone correct me if I am wrong (if they don't still offer that).


----------



## tka (Jan 11, 2007)

Thank you, will try this with my own TSN ;-)



unitron said:


> http://info.tivo.com/PS!AVen5OtRzCM...JAG7n5AoJNzUwNzM5ODI3BQ==?TSN=6520011XXXXXXXX
> 
> I'm PM'ing you the last 8 digits to substitute for the X's so you can try it your self.
> 
> ...


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

unitron said:


> http://info.tivo.com/PS!AVen5OtRzCM...JAG7n5AoJNzUwNzM5ODI3BQ==?TSN=6520011XXXXXXXX
> 
> I'm PM'ing you the last 8 digits to substitute for the X's so you can try it your self.
> 
> And you can try plugging in other TSNs to the URL to see what they'll let you get away with, but only if you promise to come back here and give us details.


Tried it with my TSN and it appeared to be accepted. However, when I spoke with a rep they wouldn't honor the deal. Apparently this wasn't meant for anyone that already has lifetime on a box.

I have a Series 3 on lifetime, a series 2DT on the $6.95 plan and an unsubscribed Series 1. I would have gladly paid the price for the Premier (even offered to buy the XL4) and transered the lifetime so long as I could get the $99 Lifetime back on the 3.

Best they would offer is the $500 or so deal talked about earlier. At $350 I'd jump. At $525 not so much for me.

I'll just wait and see what happens.

Steve


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

hizhonor said:


> Tried it with my TSN and it appeared to be accepted. However, when I spoke with a rep they wouldn't honor the deal. Apparently this wasn't meant for anyone that already has lifetime on a box.
> 
> I have a Series 3 on lifetime, a series 2DT on the $6.95 plan and an unsubscribed Series 1. I would have gladly paid the price for the Premier (even offered to buy the XL4) and transered the lifetime so long as I could get the $99 Lifetime back on the 3.
> 
> ...


They aren't going to let you transfer a lifetime sub to any model of S4.

But you could try plugging the S2 DT's TSN into that page and see how far you get transferring that $6.95 to the Premiere and getting $99 lifetime on it.


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

hizhonor said:


> Best they would offer is the $500 or so deal talked about earlier. At $350 I'd jump. At $525 not so much for me.
> 
> I'll just wait and see what happens.
> 
> Steve


I think you have a much better chance of winning the lottery than TiVo selling you a new Premiere 4 with lifetime service for $350. If you really want a 4 tuner DVR the current deals are really pretty good.

The best price a new original 2 tuner Premiere with lifetime service got to was $450. Even when TiVo has tried to clear out refurb units the price with lifetime service has been more than $450.


----------



## hizhonor (Feb 4, 2002)

unitron said:


> They aren't going to let you transfer a lifetime sub to any model of S4.





atmuscarella said:


> I think you have a much better chance of winning the lottery than TiVo selling you a new Premiere 4 with lifetime service for $350.


Not complaining, just reporting my results, guys. 

While I am interested the four tuner capabilities of the Premier 4, I am disapointed at the lack of an OTA tuner. This just further ties me to Charter and with their new pricing policies in place I'm not looking forward to my next price reset. I wouldn't buy a Premier just on the multi-tuner capability alone. Likewise, the other features of the newer software the Premier brings to the table, while nice, aren't must haves for me.

However, a significant discount on the hardware would entice me to move up to the new platform. A modest hardware discount and a deal on lifetime makes it a no brainer ----- again for my situation. YMMV.

In the meantime, my current setup will hopefully serve me well for the foreseeable future.

Steve


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

Here's a quick question of anybody that took them up on the $549 off. If you buy it do you get to keep the life time service on the old Tivo? (Since I don't see anything that says if that's the case or not.) I guess I can give them a call later.


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

atmuscarella said:


> I think you have a much better chance of winning the lottery than TiVo selling you a new Premiere 4 with lifetime service for $350. If you really want a 4 tuner DVR the current deals are really pretty good.
> 
> The best price a new original 2 tuner Premiere with lifetime service got to was $450. Even when TiVo has tried to clear out refurb units the price with lifetime service has been more than $450.


A few months ago there was an offer to people with S2s with nothing newer on their accounts to get a 320GB original Premiere for $299 and lifetime for $99 with a G wireless adapter thrown in free.

Thread with link here.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490689


----------



## atmuscarella (Oct 11, 2005)

unitron said:


> A few months ago there was an offer to people with S2s with nothing newer on their accounts to get a 320GB original Premiere for $299 and lifetime for $99 with a G wireless adapter thrown in free.
> 
> Thread with link here.
> 
> http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=490689


I had thought there was something about a $400 offer but couldn't verify it so I posted what I new for sure. That was a very good deal, very limited and on a discontinued model, but still very good. I think new TiVo HDs had gotten that low after the Premiere was released and the TiVo HD had been discontinued also. So at some point the Premiere 4 will be discontinued and will go lower.

But I still think the $550 was/is a good deal at this point. If/when a 6 tuner Series 5 gets released then everything changes.


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

dave_d said:


> Here's a quick question of anybody that took them up on the $549 off. If you buy it do you get to keep the life time service on the old Tivo? (Since I don't see anything that says if that's the case or not.) I guess I can give them a call later.


Yes. They quoted me $249 for the Tivo4, and $300 PLS on it ($549). The TivoHD is still mine and still shows PLS on it.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

rjp34652 said:


> Question: If one buys a lifetime service and if the TIVO device fails, the service is instantly voided because it can't be transferred to another device.
> That's hundreds of dollars down the drain!
> 
> If there is a major device upgrade similar to the one from type 3 to type 4, the lifetime service is likewise non-transferrable.
> ...


Our original S1 was in use for 7 1/2 years and the original $199 lifetime paid for itself in the first couple years. The only reason we stopped using it was to move to an S3 for HD since TiVo was allowing a transfer at that time for $199.

Those S3's (we had 2 S1's that we upgraded) are now 6 years old and since they are stilll doing what we need which is recording and playing HD content with some nice extra's like Netflix, Pandora and downloading/uploading content, I wouldn't be surprised it we actually hit 10 years with these and of course the lifetime transfer cost has long paid for itself (as would an outright purchase as well if we had done that).

At the moment, there aren't any new features in the Premier/S4 series that is incentive for me to upgrade so I'm pretty sure we'll skip it like we skipped the S2.
Scott


----------



## dave_d (Oct 16, 2003)

Davelnlr_ said:


> Yes. They quoted me $249 for the Tivo4, and $300 PLS on it ($549). The TivoHD is still mine and still shows PLS on it.


Thanks for the info. Well, I couldn't resist. I mean I know my HD currently does what I need it to do but the fact I can upgrade it to 2tb(my HD is 1tb) and it has 4 tuners and supports On-Demand was a little hard to resist. That and that I can give it to my bro


----------



## Davelnlr_ (Jan 13, 2011)

dave_d said:


> Thanks for the info. Well, I couldn't resist. I mean I know my HD currently does what I need it to do but the fact I can upgrade it to 2tb(my HD is 1tb) and it has 4 tuners and supports On-Demand was a little hard to resist. That and that I can give it to my bro


That is exactly what I did. I use Harmony remotes, so the glo remote wasnt an issue, nor was a moca adapter included with the XL. I just ordered the $249 Tivo4, and a 2TB Seagate 7200 rpm drive off Amazon. I like having the original drive stored for emergencies anyway, so this was the cheapest route I could find for a 4 tuner, 317 hour box...and with the original drive unused and stored, the PLS should last quite a long time. The power supply looks to be easily repaired or replaced should it fail.

Ive had good luck with Tivo's anyway. Still have a Phillips series 1, and a Sony Series 1, both with PLS, still in use in the guest room using a Comcast DTA. Its SD only, but for the guests, its good enough for occasional use.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

I didn't get any emails, but I called in and asked about the various offers. They said I didn't qualify for any of the ones discussed above, but I was eligible for a free accessory. I just went for the Premiere 4 for $199 (current 'big game' deal), got a free MOCA adapter, and that qualified me to get the $99 lifetime on my Tivo HD. I'll probably sell it to recoup the cost.


----------



## tdroz (Jan 4, 2005)

billbillw said:


> I didn't get any emails, but I called in and asked about the various offers. They said I didn't qualify for any of the ones discussed above, but I was eligible for a free accessory. I just went for the Premiere 4 for $199 (current 'big game' deal), got a free MOCA adapter, and that qualified me to get the $99 lifetime on my Tivo HD. I'll probably sell it to recoup the cost.


Just got off the phone with Tivo...I got the upgrade email for $249 for P4, free MOCA adapter, $99 lifetime on Tivo HD, and transfer my $6.95 service to the P4. Unfortunately, they wouldn't give me the "Big Game" $50 off deal. Nor, would they sell me the Premiere 2 for $149 instead of the Premier 4. Said that they wouldn't stack deals with another $50 off, and if I changed to the Premier 2, I couldn't keep my $6.95 service. So, I went with it. I'll give it the 30 days to see if it's worth it.


----------



## billbillw (Aug 15, 2005)

tdroz said:


> Just got off the phone with Tivo...I got the upgrade email for $249 for P4, free MOCA adapter, $99 lifetime on Tivo HD, and transfer my $6.95 service to the P4. Unfortunately, they wouldn't give me the "Big Game" $50 off deal. Nor, would they sell me the Premiere 2 for $149 instead of the Premier 4. Said that they wouldn't stack deals with another $50 off, and if I changed to the Premier 2, I couldn't keep my $6.95 service. So, I went with it. I'll give it the 30 days to see if it's worth it.


You got the "transfer service" deal which will end up being a greater discount over time. I didn't qualify for that (because I already had an S3 with lifetime and a Premiere 320gb). Didn't really matter because I was paying $12.95 for the Tivo HD and will just be paying $12.99 for the Premiere 4.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

I got off the phone aand they will give me the deal on a Premier XL4 for $349.99+399.99 lifetime. That is $200 more than the 75HR model. That seems a lot for a 2GB HDD!

Also, I am on Frontier FIOS, will the XL4 do ON Demand? I can not get an answer from TiVO!


----------



## 241705 (Mar 9, 2010)

It will NOT do OnDemand. The only OnDemand currently implemented for TiVo is for some Comcast customers.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

blackngold75 said:


> It will NOT do OnDemand. The only OnDemand currently implemented for TiVo is for some Comcast customers.


Thank you. I thought that was the case but the TIVO sales people seem to think it would do everything. I did not get the idea he knew what I was asking.

Now, I guess the big deal is streaming vs. copy. We have copy bits set on almost all stations, except the Networks. I believe that streaming will NOT work between XL4 (or Premiere 4) and THD Series 3, correct?


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Streaming is unique to the Premiere.


----------



## MPSAN (Jun 20, 2009)

jrtroo said:


> Streaming is unique to the Premiere.


OK, I may need 2 but the offer is only good 'til 8PM. I believe I will pass this time and see what happens. I think the big deal may be Lifetime as even BestBuy has the TiVO for a good price at times.


----------

